# Which nocking pliers?



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

Not sure which I ought to buy: Carbon Express String Loop Nocking Pliers or Easton Elite Multi-Pliers or ?

What's your pleasure, and why or why not?

Thanx


----------



## babyg (Jul 16, 2002)

I have the CE and Viper. Viper are great if you don't have Nock points b/t the loop knots or if the Nock points are evenly spaced. I prefer the CE bc of the multi function (pliers, draw hook, brass Nock crimper/ remover) and it works for any loop configuration.


----------



## DartonJager (Sep 9, 2015)

I will recommend what I have used for multiple years and am very satisfied with. True Fire Universal knock pliers and Carbon Express Knock pliers. For D-Loops I prefer either Outer limit stretch D-loop pliers or Viper D-loop pliers. All should be available OTC at cabela's. All have performed exceptionally well for me.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

The best pliers for D-loops are snap ring pliers that I got at Harbor Freight many years ago. It opens when the handles are squeezed. Unfortunately, they are no longer available.They are great D-loop pliers, but lousy snap ring pliers. 

The only pliers that are close are the outer limits pliers. They do everything that you need to do with a loop, except cut it to length.

The vipers are difficult to get to work well. The finger in the middle is too wide and they don't open wide enough to really tighten the loop completely. And using it with served nock locators is even more difficult.

One that I haven't tried, but think that it would work well is Fixture Chain Pliers. About $17 from home depot. They open when the handles are squeezed. You may have to modify them a little as they are pretty thick.

Allen


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

https://www.amazon.com/Satco-PLIERS...=1478287470&sr=8-2&keywords=chain+link+pliers

These pliers were never intended for use on D-Loops, but there is no better tool anywhere to do the job. This is the perfect tool for loops.

Don't even consider using anything else!!!!!!!!!

Automan


----------



## BTM (Dec 31, 2002)

The best nock (not knock!) tool is no tool. Tied-in loops (serving material or dental floss) are lighter and cheaper.


----------

